# How does an av receiver upscale things?



## Tyrone Burton (Aug 24, 2012)

I thought it was the actual player that upscales. Does it mean it will increase it's upscaling quality making it look better, so if a player isn't great at upscaling , the av receiver will fill in it's flaws? Or does it just mean it can pass through an upscaling image to the display?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Upscaling is the process of altering the resolution...in this instance, increasing the resolution. It does NOT increase the quality. Quality will remain the same with quality hardware.

The goal is to get the source material to the resolution of the display device. The source hardware (such as a DVD player) can perform the scaling, the AVR can perform the scaling, or the TV itself can perform the scaling. You will need to experiment to see which device can perform the scaling best.


----------



## Tyrone Burton (Aug 24, 2012)

If I turned my ps3 upscaler on ( that's my BD player) which is connected to av receiver, which device would be doing the upscaling, all of them?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If the PS3 upscales to the TV's native resolution, the AVR (assuming it is also set to the TV's native resolution) will simply pass the signal untouched, the TV will see that the signal is at the screens native resolution and also leave it untouched.


----------



## Tyrone Burton (Aug 24, 2012)

I don't know if you know about this disc, but could I use the spears and munsil disc to test which device has better upscaling. For instance, I could turn on ps3 upscaling and test, leave it off and let AVR upscale and test and the same with tv.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You could use any disc or a just a movie. In most cases, unless you are using budget components, there won't be any noticeable difference. But it doesn't hurt to test just to make sure.


----------



## Tyrone Burton (Aug 24, 2012)

Ok, the spears and munsill disc has pattern made specifically for testing tv and player quality, so I'll try it out.


----------



## Tyrone Burton (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi again. The av receiver I will be getting is the onkyo TX-NR818, which is thx certified, the tv I will be getting is the samsung ue40d7000. I reckon out of the two the AVR would have better scaling as it has a vd1900 if that's correct, which is supposed to be the best scaler of today.


----------

